
The end of Nvidia proprietary Drivers on Linux - webaholic
https://forum.manjaro.org/t/the-end-of-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-on-linux/15325
======
ldng
Hum this has implications beyond Nvidia I suppose. Some WiFi driver will be
affected I guess. Not necessarily a bad move though. Might give a boost of
interest to the Nouveau driver. Let's see what happen.

